# NBD!! (56k = your momma's got a glass eye, with a fish in it)



## Mattayus (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't fuckin believe how nice this is, for the price (£160!!!!!!!!). Anyway, on with the pics..












A box within a box!? WHY!! 

With all the rustling i woke Callum up, goddamit!






ha HA! It's out!





















I fuckin love this thing, i haven't played it through anything yet but it's so goddam smooth for the price. Absolutely killer, can't wait to lay some tracks down with it, it's bad ass!!


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweet bass, and that PRICE! 

BTW, thanks to your picstory, I am now GASing for an elephant pillow


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 10, 2008)

Lmao! Yeah man, the elephant pillow rocks the shit.

I cannot believe the specs for this thing for the price man, active pups, basswood body bubinga top, everything's set up so smoothly, even the machine heads are slick! I should take some higher res pics really...


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 10, 2008)

Holy huge strings. @[email protected]

Good score though, it's a nice top.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 10, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Holy huge strings. @[email protected]



hehe that's ok i'm tuning it to drop Ab anyway!


----------



## Ruins (Jun 10, 2008)

congrats man that is verz nice bass i wish to try it.
looking forward to your recordings with it
what string gouge you have there?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 10, 2008)

That looks pretty slick!


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 10, 2008)

Ruins said:


> congrats man that is verz nice bass i wish to try it.
> looking forward to your recordings with it
> what string gouge you have there?



I don't know actually, they're just the stock strings but they feel damn nice! Laid some tracks down with it earlier, sounds suh-weeeeet!


----------



## Ruins (Jun 10, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> I don't know actually, they're just the stock strings but they feel damn nice! Laid some tracks down with it earlier, sounds suh-weeeeet!


you MUST share this tracks with me, please...


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 11, 2008)

hehe all in good time my friend, it's coming!


----------



## Naren (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet looking bass. 

Sweet looking...

bass...


----------



## lobee (Jun 11, 2008)

If you read the title and quickly scroll down the page, the first four pics make it look like you had a New Baby Day. I was about to ask from where, how much, and how did it survive in that box!


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 11, 2008)

lobee said:


> If you read the title and quickly scroll down the page, the first four pics make it look like you had a New Baby Day. I was about to ask from where, how much, and how did it survive in that box!


----------



## NeglectedField (Jun 29, 2008)

I saw the 4string version in a store that's closing down (going cheap for £129 or something like that) and it looks lovely. It looks shape wise somewhere between a Rickenbacker and a Marleaux.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 29, 2008)

That thing is awesome for the price 

Congrats man.


----------

